# Slow boot with fresh install



## nxe (Nov 5, 2013)

Hello, I've been experiencing a really slow start up on a Dell server with 9.2 installed.

After loading /boot/defaults/loader.conf when it gets to 
/boot/kernel/kernel text=0xe30120.

It takes a long time (4-5 minutes) compared to our virtual machines.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 5, 2013)

The more detail on questions like this, the better.  What specific model of server?  What exact RAID system does it have?


----------



## nxe (Nov 5, 2013)

Ah yes, It's a Dell 420R with 32GB of RAM. Configured with RAID 1.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 5, 2013)

I meant the specific model of RAID controller.  Some models have a negative pressure coefficient, and some models need particular firmware and configuration.


----------



## nxe (Nov 5, 2013)

PERC H310 for the RAID controller.


----------

